# FFXIV Shadowbringers won't launch for a lot of us, anyone here that can help us be welcome!



## Space Lynx (Jun 29, 2019)

no issues prior to early release, now dx11 errors - Page 18
					

the error is after i hit the green play button.    some japan writting and then  ffxiv_dx11.exe+2EC543  ffxiv_dx11.exe+2EA243  ffxiv_dx11.exe+8D7CB  ffxiv_dx11.exe.....  KERNEL32.DLL+17974  ntdll.dll+6A271    Help




					forum.square-enix.com
				




the error is this  ffxiv_dx11.exe+2ec543   then a bunch of Japanese symbols


----------



## delshay (Jun 29, 2019)

Does the free benchmark version count, because it works fine here. Win 7 with very old processor.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 29, 2019)

delshay said:


> Does the free benchmark version count, because it works fine here. Win 7 with very old processor.



I found a fix, the gmae only works at 90hz now max, so 144hz owners have to change custom resolution to 90hz.


----------



## stormcaller1986 (Jun 30, 2019)

how did you change this?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 30, 2019)

stormcaller1986 said:


> how did you change this?



I used nvidia control panel to create custom resolution of 90hz.


----------



## scvint (Jun 30, 2019)

Where do you find this in the nvidia control panel? When i try to change it in my laptop, the only option is 120hz.



lynx29 said:


> I used nvidia control panel to create custom resolution of 90hz.


Where do you find this in the nvidia control panel? When i try to change it in my laptop, the only option is 120hz.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 30, 2019)

scvint said:


> Where do you find this in the nvidia control panel? When i try to change it in my laptop, the only option is 120hz.
> 
> 
> Where do you find this in the nvidia control panel? When i try to change it in my laptop, the only option is 120hz.








						YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## scvint (Jun 30, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> YouTube
> 
> 
> Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.
> ...


Thanks, but mine does not have display as an option. Only 3D graphics.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 1, 2019)

scvint said:


> Thanks, but mine does not have display as an option. Only 3D graphics.




toastyx cru then and nvidia patcher. watch a youtube video on how to do it. or wait for Square to fix it in a patch. im sure they are aware of an issue by now.

you can do dx9 windowed mode at 120hz still.  its options of launcher client


----------

